# Walther P99



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Wanting to trade this gun for something else. It has probably 100-150 rounds down the pipe. I have 2 holsters, 2 (15) round clips, and i think 2 boxes of ammo. I will post pics if I get any legitmiate interest. I am wanting to find a Ruger Redhawk.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

PM's answered.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

...................:yawn:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

GoneCoastal, in your last photo, what gun is that?


----------

